# Champaign, IL - Boss Spreader Controller TGS 05811 and Harness



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

For sale, I have a used OEM Boss spreader controller AND harness. Located in Champaign, IL. New on eBay for OEM is around $450. I would like to get $300 for the set.


----------



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

Bump to the top. Price negotiable...


----------



## ryan.gick (Nov 24, 2018)

Still available?


----------



## lawns4life (Aug 19, 2011)

Dang, just had a new harness installed, but may be interested in the controller. PM me if still available and if you are willing to sell seperate.


----------



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

ryan.gick said:


> Still available?


Yes, it is! Let me know of your further interest.


----------



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

lawns4life said:


> Dang, just had a new harness installed, but may be interested in the controller. PM me if still available and if you are willing to sell seperate.


Thanks for your interest. However, the controller and harness are pending.


----------

